# Accountgebundene Sachen



## Skargork (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 
hab mit der Sufu nix gefunden hoffe das Thema wurde noch nicht genannt, einfach nur ne kurze Frage. Hab mir für meinen kleinen Nachwuchsschurken die accountegbundenen waffen geholt und sofort Kreuzfahrer drauf gemacht, kann ich ab Stufe 35 nun Mungo drauf machen oder geht das nicht, hab da sowas gelesen und bräuchte nu ne richtige aussage danke euch.

Mfg der Skar


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Juli 2009)

Auf Accountgebundene Gegenstände gehen nur Verzauberungen, welche keine ITEM-Level-Beschränkung haben, da diese Gegenstände LVL-1-Gegenstände sind. Also alle Verzauberungen PRE BC.

Somit geht Mungo nicht, da Mungo ITEM-Lvl 35 braucht.


----------



## Darksasuke (7. Juli 2009)

Nein es geht nicht da das Schwert bzw die Waffe ein Itemlvl von 1 hat und man natürlich für mungo ein lvl von 35 braucht


----------



## Pacmaniacer (18. Juli 2009)

nimm Kreuzfahrer.. rockt auf jeden Fall^^
oder beweglichkeit


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Juli 2009)

ist Kreuzfaher ne Pre-BC-Verzauberung?


----------



## Hefti (20. Juli 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> ist Kreuzfaher ne Pre-BC-Verzauberung?



ja


----------



## anachron101 (26. Juli 2009)

Auf Stufe 35 ueber Verzauberungen nachzudenken ist ziemliche Zeitverschwendung, es sei denn, du moechtest deinen Twink (oder Main) nicht weiter-
leveln.

Gerade teure Verzauberungen, wie Mungo wuerde ich mir erst spaeter anschaffen, um ehrlich zu sein wuerde ich mit sowas warten bis du entweder
ganz fertig bist, oder, je nach Levelgeschwindigkeit, ein Level erreicht hast bei dem es einige Zeit dauert, bis du das naechste erreicht hast.


----------



## mordecai (30. August 2009)

anachron101 schrieb:


> Auf Stufe 35 ueber Verzauberungen nachzudenken ist ziemliche Zeitverschwendung, es sei denn, du moechtest deinen Twink (oder Main) nicht weiter-
> leveln.
> 
> Gerade teure Verzauberungen, wie Mungo wuerde ich mir erst spaeter anschaffen, um ehrlich zu sein wuerde ich mit sowas warten bis du entweder
> ganz fertig bist, oder, je nach Levelgeschwindigkeit, ein Level erreicht hast bei dem es einige Zeit dauert, bis du das naechste erreicht hast.



Hier geht es um accountgebundene Gegenstände, die man im allerbesten Fall von Stufe 1 bis 80 nutzt, also würde da ne Verz wie Mungo Sinn machen, wenn sie möglich wäre. Was leider nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (31. August 2009)

also ich hab mir mal zum spass die 2h axt geholt und noch schultern und Trinket mit Tempo und mir nen Warri erstellt...

200er hits mit lvl 5 wenn das teil Aktiv ist sind echt Übel.

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varitu (7. September 2009)

Hallo,

man kann Mungo auf die Waffe verzaubern, aber Mungo wird erst aktiv wenn der Char die Stufe 35 errreicht hat.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## archmitohren (7. September 2009)

Und dabei steht da doch, dass es um die Itemlevel Stufe geht und nicht die Charakterstufe?!


----------



## Dexis (26. Oktober 2009)

Das heißt, man kann auf einen accountgebundenen Gegenstand, z.b. einen Stab: Attacke des würdevollen Direktors, selbst auf Stufe 80 keine Verzauberungen auf der entsprechenden Stufe machen?
Die hier ginge ja, weil es nicht level-gebunden ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht wegen des Itemlevels des Stabes nicht?


----------



## Byte768 (28. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich sollte das Item Level entscheidend sein und nicht das Charakterlevel. Im Zweifelsfall halt ausprobieren, mehr als eine Fehlermeldung kann es nicht geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten könnte man Berserker, Mungo und alles andere darauf zaubern, das ist von Blizzard wohl nicht umbedingt gewollt, da sonst niemand mehr normale Ausrüstungsgegenstände besorgen müsste.
Generell lohnt es auch nicht, die Sachen über eine gewisse Stufe hinaus zu tragen. Es gibt ja schon Stäbe mit mehr als 700 ZM und da wäre das accountgebundene Teil selbst auf 80 klar schlechter.

Einige gute Startverzauberungen gibts allerdings schon, die meisten sind allerdings nur gegen Ruf oder farmen in der alten Welt zu bekommen.
Beispielweise: Waffe +22 Intelligenz, Waffe +30 Zaubermacht, Heilkraft-Rezepte. Wenn man es darauf anlegt, kann man einem lvl1+ Charakter problemlos mit dem vielfachen an Mana oder Zaubermacht austatten. Es gibt auch Rezepte mit +15 Stärke, +15 oder +25 Beweglichkeit die auf Starter Sachen funktionieren.
Man sollte nicht vergessen, das am Anfang das erhöhen der Attribute noch einen recht großen Bonus bringt. Beispielweise kann man durch Intelligenz oder Beweglichkeit locker noch mind. 0,1% kritische Trefferchance oder etwas mehr pro Punkt bekommen, mit steigendem Level wirds weniger.


----------



## Dexis (30. Oktober 2009)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Generell lohnt es auch nicht, die Sachen über eine gewisse Stufe hinaus zu tragen. Es gibt ja schon Stäbe mit mehr als 700 ZM und da wäre das accountgebundene Teil selbst auf 80 klar schlechter.


Das ist mir schon klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kam nur darauf zu sprechen, weil mein Twink, wenn er denn 80 wird, u.U. nicht sofort eine neue Waffe bekommt. Also nur für den Fall wollt ich wissen, ob lvl80-Verzauberungen dann überhaupt wirken, wenn der accountgebundene Stab ja itemlevel 1 hat...


Byte768 schrieb:


> Einige gute Startverzauberungen gibts allerdings schon, die meisten sind allerdings nur gegen Ruf oder farmen in der alten Welt zu bekommen.
> Beispielweise: Waffe +22 Intelligenz, Waffe +30 Zaubermacht, Heilkraft-Rezepte. Wenn man es darauf anlegt, kann man einem lvl1+ Charakter problemlos mit dem vielfachen an Mana oder Zaubermacht austatten. Es gibt auch Rezepte mit +15 Stärke, +15 oder +25 Beweglichkeit die auf Starter Sachen funktionieren.
> Man sollte nicht vergessen, das am Anfang das erhöhen der Attribute noch einen recht großen Bonus bringt. Beispielweise kann man durch Intelligenz oder Beweglichkeit locker noch mind. 0,1% kritische Trefferchance oder etwas mehr pro Punkt bekommen, mit steigendem Level wirds weniger.


Mein angesprochener Twink bewegt sich im Augenblick noch im lowlvl-Bereich (35-45), ich wollte also eine VZ haben die ich jetzt schon fürs questen benutzen kann. Also werde ich das wohl mit dem +22 Intelligenz ausprobieren, die +30 ZM ist anscheinend ein Rezept, welches nur in MC dropt, das wird wohl kaum einer der "neueren" VZs haben ;-)


----------



## McChrystal (30. Oktober 2009)

Dexis schrieb:


> Also nur für den Fall wollt ich wissen, ob lvl80-Verzauberungen dann überhaupt wirken, wenn der accountgebundene Stab ja itemlevel 1 hat...


In der Beschreibung steht klar und deutlich "erfordert einen Gegenstand der Stufe X". Daher passen diese Verzauberungen nicht auf einen Gegenstand der Stufe 1. Völlig unabhängig des Lvls des Chars.
Mein Twink ist nun lvl 70+ und die möglichen Vz sind nicht mehr wirklich interessant. Aber in frühen Leveln war Mp5 oder 100 Mana auf der Brust doch noch schön.
Wegen den Rezepten aus MC musste halt mal im Handeslchannel fragen. Es gibt bestimmt einen, der das kann ;-)


----------

